# Compatability with Severum and Geophagus



## Andreabmn (Mar 18, 2009)

We have purchased a 90 gallon aquarium from a private seller. We currently have 2 large Severums about 8-9 " and 5 years old, 3 geophagus jurapari that are about 4", a small bolivian ram and 5 small rainbow cichlids which are about 2-3" a piece. We aren't crazy about the rainbows and would like to get a or some colorful fish for the tank. Any suggestions? We would really love the help. We are somewhat new to the aquarium life. The tank has been set up with the previous owners for about 5 years. We have had it for about 1 month.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

I hope you get lots of help on this because i too have some big severums that accidentally eat their tank mates if they are too small or slow. sticking to compatible cichlids seems like the way to go. How do they all get along ATM? How is the Bolivian ram? Anyway, maybe a small family of bolivian rams would be compatible...?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> that accidentally eat their tank mates


:lol: ROTFLMAO :lol:

I would be very hesitant about keeping a pair of severums and some of the larger geo species in a 90 gallon tank. Personally I don't think a 4 foot tank would offer enough territories, or adequate room to move. Like I always say, I don't like the idea of 8 inch plus fish being kept in a 4 foot tank, it just doesn't really offer the fish a lot of room the swim at speed.


----------



## Andreabmn (Mar 18, 2009)

If I would want other fish what would be compatable with the geophagus, severum and bolivian ram. I am not sure if I want more bolivian rams.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

they should get together fine in my experiences, but the problem is them being too crowded in a 90g. the sevs sound big and are prolly chunky at that size. jurupari can get pretty large but are slow growers. if the pair start breeding you will have big problems.

before i got my 125g i had a jurupari and brasiliensis in with my pair of severums in a 55g, who were about 5" at the time. everyone got along great unless the severums were spawning then everyone was crowded to one side of the tank while the sevs had most of the tank.


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

Andreabmn said:


> We have purchased a 90 gallon aquarium from a private seller. We currently have 2 large Severums about 8-9 " and 5 years old, 3 geophagus jurapari that are about 4", a small bolivian ram and 5 small rainbow cichlids which are about 2-3" a piece. We aren't crazy about the rainbows and would like to get a or some colorful fish for the tank. Any suggestions? We would really love the help. We are somewhat new to the aquarium life. The tank has been set up with the previous owners for about 5 years. We have had it for about 1 month.


Try the Rosaline sharks. They are actually a minnow from India. I have a school with my severums and geophagus. The severums ignor them and the geos "try" to chase them every once and while but Rosalines are just too fast. They are a striking schooling fish.


----------



## Andreabmn (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you about the schooling sharks. We are getting ready to get rid of the 5 little rainbows and would like to add something soon. This really helps.


----------



## Andreabmn (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you know how big the rosaline sharks get?


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

Not a problem. The Rosalins get about 4-5 inches. There's some videos on youtube. Check them out.


----------

